# eXtreme PSU Calculator Update



## mnemonik23 (Feb 2, 2006)

*February 1, 2006*

The following changes were made: 

- from now all new AMD CPUs will be listed by OPN code 

- added links on webpage to the latest updates 

- added AMD Athlon 64 3000+ ADA3000AIK4BX
- added AMD Athlon 64 3200+ ADA3200AIO4BX
- added AMD Athlon 64 3200+ ADA3200DKA4CG
- added AMD Athlon 64 3500+ ADA3200DKA4CG
- added AMD Athlon 64 3700+ ADA3700DAA5CF
- added AMD Athlon 64 4000+ ADA4000DKA5CF
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (89 Watts)
- added AMD Opteron OSK246FAA5BL HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK846FAA5BM
- added AMD Opteron OSK148FAA5BK HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK248FAA5BL HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK848FAA5BM HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK250FAA5BL HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK850FAA5BM HE
- added AMD Opteron OSA252FAA5BL
- added AMD Opteron OSA852FAA5BM
- added AMD Opteron OSA254FAA5BL
- added AMD Opteron OSA854FAA5BM
- added AMD Opteron OSK260FAA6CB HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK860FAA6CC HE
- added AMD Opteron OSA165FAA6CB
- added AMD Opteron OSK265FAA6CB HE
- added AMD Opteron OSA865FAA6CC
- added AMD Opteron OSK865FAA6CC HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK270FAA6CB HE
- added AMD Opteron OSK870FAA6CC HE
- added AMD Opteron OSA870FAA6CC
- added AMD Opteron OSA875FAA6CC
- added AMD Opteron OSA280FAA6CB
- added AMD Opteron OSA880FAA6CC
- added AMD Opteron OSA144DAA5BN
- added AMD Opteron OSA146DAA5BN
- added AMD Opteron OSA148DAA5BN
- added AMD Opteron OSA150DAA5BN
- added AMD Opteron OSA152DAA5BN
- added AMD Opteron OSA154DAA5BN
- added AMD Opteron OSA165DAA6CD
- added AMD Opteron OSA170DAA6CD
- added AMD Opteron OSA175DAA6CD
- added AMD Opteron OSA180DAA6CD


*New major update is coming: *

Video Card wattages have been reviewed and will be listed based on real life 3D load tests (Not the maximum power consumption reported by manufacturers). 

www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## mnemonik23 (Feb 9, 2006)

*February 8, 2006*


The following changes were made: 

- added System Type: Single or Dual CPU 

- added Alphacool AP1510 Pump
- added Asetek WaterChill Xtreme Pump
- added Danger Den CSP-MAG Pump
- added Danger Den DDC-12V
- added Danger Den DD12V-D5
- added Innovatek Eheim HPPS Plus Pump
- added Laing DDC-1 12V Pump
- added Laing DDC-2 12V Pump
- added Swiftech MCP 655 Pump

- added Koolance Aquian ICM Water Cooling Kit
- added Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultra Water Cooling Kit
- added Thermaltake CL-W0020 Tribe Water Cooling Kit
- added Thermaltake CL-W0052 TideWater Water Cooling Kit

*Video Cards update will be released next week!* 

www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## mnemonik23 (Feb 16, 2006)

*eXtreme PSU Calculator v1.3*

*February 15, 2006*


*Version 1.3 of eXtreme PSU Calculator has been released!*

The following changes were made: 

- updated Video Cards power consumption based on real 3D tests 

- added Video Type: Single Crad, SLI or Crossfire 

- added 9 overclocked Video Cards 

- added ATI Radeon X700 Pro
- added ATI Radeon X800 GT
- added Chrome S25
- added Chrome S27
- added NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS AGP
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500

- added CPU Utilization based on TDP 

- updated SCSI Hard Drives 

*Stay tuned, a few major updates and tools are coming! One of them is a nice surprise (we hope) for Liquid Cooling enthusiasts *

www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 19, 2006)

amd 64 2600+? is there such thing? 

you're missing x850pro for graphics card


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 5, 2006)

*March 5, 2006*

*March 5, 2006*

The following changes were made: 

- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 330
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 4400
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500
- added NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 SDI

- added AMD Sempron 3300+ 1800 MHz Palermo (Socket 754)
- added AMD Sempron 3400+ 1800 MHz Palermo (Socket 754)
- added AMD Sempron 3000+ 1800 MHz Palermo (Socket 939)
- added AMD Sempron 3200+ 1800 MHz Palermo (Socket 939)
- added AMD Sempron 3400+ 2000 MHz Palermo (Socket 939)
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-28 1600 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-30 1600 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-32 1800 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-34 1800 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-37 2000 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-40 2200 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-42 2400 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 MT-44 2400 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-28 1600 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-30 1600 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-32 1800 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-34 1800 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-37 2000 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-40 2200 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-42 2400 MHz
- added AMD Turion 64 ML-44 2400 MHz

www.extreme.outervision.com

ADA2600AEP4AX  850 will be added soon.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Apr 8, 2006)

*April 5, 2006*

*April 5, 2006*

New additions this month:

- *eXtreme Flow Designer* has been released! Your comments, suggestions or bugs are very welcome.
- added a separate CPU Overclock Calculator 
- added CPU Temperature Calculator
- added C/W Calculator
- added Temperature Conversion tool

*eXtreme PSU Calculator* changes:

- added NVIDIA FX 5900
- added NVIDIA FX 5900 XT
- added NVIDIA 7600 GS
- added NVIDIA 7300 GS
- added NVIDIA 7300 LE

- updated power consumption for the following NVIDIA video cards: 

  7900 GTX
  7900 GT
  7800 GTX
  7800 GT
  7600 GT

- updated power consumption for the following ATI video cards: 

  X1900 XTX
  X1900 XT
  X1800 XT

http://www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## sniperchang (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Calculator! I have a great ideal to improve on: You should make the eXtreme PSU Calculator able to calculate the Amps required on for the 12V, 5V and 3.3V in addition to the wattage. I'm sure people would love that, I would, it would be quite helpfull since wattage is not the only important thing.


----------



## mnemonik23 (May 18, 2006)

sniperchang said:
			
		

> Nice Calculator! I have a great ideal to improve on: You should make the eXtreme PSU Calculator able to calculate the Amps required on for the 12V, 5V and 3.3V in addition to the wattage. I'm sure people would love that, I would, it would be quite helpfull since wattage is not the only important thing.


I'm working on it. But the problem as usual with gathering data


----------



## mnemonik23 (May 18, 2006)

*May 16, 2006*

*May 16, 2006*

The following changes were made: 

- added Nvidia GeForce 7900 GX2
- added Nvidia GeForce 7950 GX2
- added Quad SLI for GeForce 7900 GX2 and 7950 GX2

- added AMD Socket AM2

- added AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 2200 MHz AM2 Orleans
- added AMD Athlon 64 3500+ EE 2200 MHz AM2 Orleans
- added AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2400 MHz AM2 Orleans
- added AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2600 MHz AM2 Orleans
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ HE 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ EE 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ HE 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 2200 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ HE 2200 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 2200 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ HE 2200 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2400 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ HE 2400 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ HE 2400 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2600 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2600 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 2600 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 2800 MHz AM2 Windsor

- added new Intel's socket 771

- added Intel Xeon 5110 Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon 5120 Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon 5130 Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon 5140 Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon 5150 Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon 5160 Woodcrest

- updated Intel Xeon 5020, 5030, 5040, 5050, 5060, 5070, 5080 (Dempsey core)


Best Regards,
eXtremeOV
http://www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## mnemonik23 (Nov 16, 2006)

*November 15, 2006*


The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added ATI X1650 XT
- updated NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
- updated NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT
- updated NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT

*Motherboards:* 

- added new motherboards field with ability to select the following types:
  Regular - Desktop
  High End - Desktop
  Regular - Server
  High End - Server

*PCI-e Crads:* 

- added PCI-e x1 card
- added PCI-e x4 card
- added PCI-e x8 card
- added PCI-e x16 card

*Pumps:* 

- added Danger Den MAG II Limited Edition
- added Swiftech MCP355
- added Thermaltake Aquabay M5

*Water Cooling Kits:* 

- added Thermaltake Symphony CL-W0040
- added Thermaltake Symphony Mini CL-W0077
- added Zalman Reserator 2

*Fans:* 

- added 250mm LED fan

*Print Page:*

- updated print page with above components

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## leetkyle (Nov 16, 2006)

This page rocks  Most impressive calculator I've seen.


----------



## Ku-sama (Nov 16, 2006)

only one fault though... it says I should have a 708W PSU but I' doing fine on a 450W one...

(PS: I'm down onto my 4000+ and 6800GS again, needed money for better RAM and for a down payment of an R600 )


----------



## mnemonik23 (Aug 4, 2007)

*August 3, 2007*


The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions: 


*Graphics Cards:* 

- added ATI HD 2900 XT 1GB GDDR4
- added ATI Radeon X1950 XT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS


*CPUs:*

Socket AM2
- added AMD Athlon X2 BE-2300 1900 MHz Brisbane
- added AMD Athlon X2 BE-2350 2100 MHz Brisbane

Socket 939
- added AMD Opteron 185 2600 MHz Denmark

- added Intel Celeron 420 1600 MHz Conroe-L
- added Intel Celeron 430 1800 MHz Conroe-L
- added Intel Celeron 440 2000 MHz Conroe-L

Socket LGA775
- added Intel Xeon 3040 1860 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3050 2130 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon X3210 B3 2133 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3220 B3 2400 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3210 G0 2133 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3220 G0 2400 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3230 2667 MHz Kentsfield

Socket 771
- added Intel Xeon E5335 2000 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon X5365 3000 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon LV 5128 1866 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon LV 5138 2133 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon LV 5148 2333 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon LV L5310 1600 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon LV L5320 1866 MHz Clovertown


*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator*


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 4, 2007)

Great calculator! i had fun making an insane machine (needed a 5kW PSU). Apparently i am overwatted with my comptuer, it said i only needed a 378w PSU.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 4, 2007)

Apparently, I only need a 319Watt PSU...


----------



## mnemonik23 (Nov 6, 2007)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update - 11/5/2007*

*November 5, 2007 * 


*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*


The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions:


*Graphics Cards*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
- added ATI FireGL V3300
- added AATI FireGL V3350


*CPUs*

- added AMD Athlon XP 2900+ 2000 MHz Barton


*Water Cooling Kits*

- added Koolance PC4-1000
- added Koolance RP-1000


*Water Pumps*

- added Danger Den DD-CPX1
- added D-TEK DDC-3.1
- added D-TEK DDC-3.2
- added Gigabyte DP-600
- added Koolance PMP-400
- added Koolance PMP-450


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jan 9, 2008)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator update - 01/08/2008*

*January 8, 2008*

The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 256MB
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB

- added ATI Radeon HD 3850 256MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 3850 512MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 3870 


*CPUs:*

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 2667 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3000 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3166 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2833 MHz Yorkfield
- added Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 2667 MHz Yorkfield
- added Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2500 MHz Yorkfield

- added AMD Phenom 9500 2200 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9550 2200 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9600 2300 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9650 2300 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9700 2400 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9900 2600 MHz Agena


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 13, 2008)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update - 3/12/2008*

*March 12, 2008*

The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 1024MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2

*CPUs:*

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8190 2667 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Celeron E1200 1600 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Xeon E3110 3000 MHz Wolfdale

- added AMD Athlon X2 4850e 2500 MHz
- added AMD Sempron 64 3800+ 2200 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3000+ EE 1600 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3200+ EE 1800 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3400+ EE 1800 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3500+ EE 2000 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1100 1900 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1150 2000 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1200 2100 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1250 2200 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1300 2300 MHz AM2 Sparta

*Pro version:*

Added ability to select 3-Way SLI and Quad CrossFire X in Pro version.

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite


----------



## hermeslyre (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey way cool. I've had this calculator thing bookmarked for awhile, didn't know we were getting updates here!

Thanks alot! It's very useful.


----------

